# New Member



## ASkiv (10 mo ago)

Sold my Ara Blue RS3 and bought this beautiful Mythos Black TTRS Sport Edition.

Ceramic Coated for that long lasting mirrored shine.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

